# the next BIG thing



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

here is a sneak preview of what's to come at p-fury.com.

edit: try this link: Drew fixed it for me 

The next big thing


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Damn









Largest Rhomb I ever owned was about a 14 inches. Yours is HUGE! Has that red-tailed ever been bitten ?


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

fishman, thanks buddy 

the top half of the TSN's tail has been eaten off several times. the TSN is the fastest healing fish I've ever seen. he has lots of scars to prove it.

the vids i provided are old. it was the second day after I got the rhom back in November. rhom is much darker and a good bit thicker now 

I will try to film some carnage when I get the opportunity.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I can't see the pics


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

hydro, they are vids. if u have windows media player, u should be able to see the short vids. they aren't long so download time should be short.

let me know what happens


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

oh, yeah get us those pics of your new rhom hydro


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

keeps saying page not able to display.:rock:


----------



## biabia (Nov 26, 2002)

vids don't work here either


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

i'll see what I can do tonight, hang tight :rockin:


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

try the link now. it should be fixed, oh yeah :rockin:


----------

